# Hypo thick tail



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, got this little guy not long ago, (thanks wasagij for them they're doing great) and was wondering if he looked hypo? He is a bright orange compared to the brownish common ones. I have attached some pics, also he is only young but i was wondering what sex he may be? Im sort of leaning towards a female but i need an expert opinion I Have also put in a pic of a normal brown one for you to compare. Cheers guys


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

pic 3 is the normal brown one


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 18, 2011)

yeh i reckon a female too very nice u will find that as she gets older she may get lighter with each shed


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

really? Ok thanks


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah not a hypo but deffiently a nice gecko which may get lighter an lighter


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

any ideas on sex jk?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd say 2 females there RR, Score!! next season add a male and instant family explosion (hopefully) I was under the impression any animal with reduced melanin - Black pigmentation could be classed/called a Hypo??


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

hey smithers, i have 1 adult male, that female hypo, that brown hatchie i just showed (which is hopefully a female) and another brown hatchie which is looking male, so hopefully 2 pairs ey, i have a small hatchling rack setup too. What do ya mean 2 females?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

The pictured animals to me looked both to be female to me.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

You can tell the brown one is female without looking at its *(genitals)*?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

not for sure but males get a spur like tubercle either side just above where the tail starts,...this may not show itself for a while though. How old is the darker one??


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

very young, same with the hypo thats young too


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok,...i'll stick my neck out and call it now,...like a footy tip will see later  Anyway the hypo looks to be female and a nice one at that, well done.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

smithers while your around and at it i have a few others, ill attach some pics and could you sex them for me too? Cheers mate apreciate the help


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

Gee I'll have a shot but i'm no expert so if ya gunna name them make it a unisex name for now like leslie or robin...lol


----------



## Rocket (Jan 18, 2011)

How is it not a hypo jk888?

Nice female reptilerookie321, she would make a suitable mate for my male.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice one Rocket,..what age is that one? love the neck banding,..im after some that have the banding of white dots all the way down the body like this one  Have any?
View attachment 182199


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

View attachment 182201
Or she could have fun with this fella of mine...lmao


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

very nice rocket, here are some pics for sexing, the first is a normal same with the second, apart from these two guys i have that female hypo and an adult male so i'm hoping these 2 are a pair so in the end theres 2 pairs  otherwise rocket yours would be a perfect match haha


----------



## Chicken (Jan 18, 2011)

wow very nice smithers


----------



## Rocket (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry Smithers, I don't have any like that. Yours is very nice as well.

The pictured male is approximately 2 years so I'm wanting to track down a female similar to him.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys,...He's my pride n joy,...put him over my het for hypo female the other week. 

Rocket I have seen a few hypo's fro sale of late,..if I see a female I'll give ya a yell. 

RR I'd be guessing again so maybe when they get a little older to be fair


----------



## Chicken (Jan 19, 2011)

If its hypo does it have a chance of having hypo babies?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 19, 2011)

i think its like 50/50 if you put it with normal thicky..... but i could be wrong


----------



## stephen (Jan 19, 2011)

So ur the other person that was after them l was waiting 4 wasgij 2 get back 2 me on them but no matter.


----------



## kupper (Jan 19, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice one Rocket,..what age is that one? love the neck banding,..im after some that have the banding of white dots all the way down the body like this one  Have any?
> View attachment 182199



you will find that most SA locale thicktails will have a thick band on the neck


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 19, 2011)

stephen said:


> So ur the other person that was after them l was waiting 4 wasgij 2 get back 2 me on them but no matter.


 
lol seems like everyone is after hypo thickys atm


----------



## Chicken (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry stephen


----------



## stephen (Jan 20, 2011)

Reptilerookie321,All good mate looks like thay went 2 a good home,my male thicky is just going 2 have 2 wait 4 a mrs or 2.l might find some at the vic reptile expo l need adult female anyways.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 20, 2011)

kupper said:


> you will find that most SA locale thicktails will have a thick band on the neck



Cheers, after one that has body banding as well as the neck collar like the one mentioned in photo posted.


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 25, 2011)

I want to breed my female with a Hypo male next season, she has a neck band but looks almost hypo. Also she looks like she has a band down her back going length ways too now Ive compared her to some others.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Namn8r,

Do you have any pics??


----------



## GeneticProject (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the offspring of one of my hypo pairs linage the lighter one is a pure hypo and the darker one is a normal lineage.
will have Hatchies soon aswell hoping there even lighter again.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice Hypo Barf


----------



## Niall (Jan 26, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong...
From all the photos that are being posted up as 'hypo' it has made me think this big female I have is a hypo Thick tail??


----------



## Smithers (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep and a nice one at that Niall


----------



## Niall (Jan 26, 2011)

Whiles Im at it... This is the male that is with the female.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 26, 2011)

They should make some nice hatchies mate


----------



## Niall (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers mate.

Fingers crossed or next season.
I had another female that was lighter than the female I posted up, it bred with the male last season but became egg bound and died.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking good Barf, these are some that i've bred this year.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 26, 2011)

You may have seen my posts on my gravid girl Niall,....12 weeks now still eating and going about her business though,...soz for the loss hope you make it up with that pairing should get some nice hatchies.

Nice lighter one Rocket,...moving it on??


----------



## Rocket (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I probably will sell them off, I take it you're interested?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 26, 2011)

wow awesome thickys u have there


----------



## GeneticProject (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheers guys.
Just one of the side projects mainly focussing on my levis and galeatus and amyae at this stage but next season will look further into strengthening of my hypo milli lines.

Cheers barf

Nice Hypos rocket. How are the galeatus going.?


----------



## scratchy (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is an old pic of some of my hypo's with a normal specimen to compare.


----------



## kupper (Jan 30, 2011)

Niall said:


> Whiles Im at it... This is the male that is with the female.


 
I like this one a lot mate



scratchy said:


> Here is an old pic of some of my hypo's with a normal specimen to compare.
> View attachment 183972


 
very nice mate , something tells me I have seen those animals before ......... you in melbourne ?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 30, 2011)

scratchy said:


> Here is an old pic of some of my hypo's with a normal specimen to compare.
> View attachment 183972


 
wow very nice so jealous


----------

